# Biggest through the ice



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I figured I would start a new thread for fun.

Post your biggest fish that you have caught through the ice. OHIO waters only.

heres some of mine

crappie 14.5"- indian lake - fairy jig/ spike
perch 13.5"- indian - buckshot/dropper/minnow head
saugeye 25" - buckeye - buckshot/minnow (watched him hit on the camera)
Bluegill 10.5" - private pond (athens county) jig/waxworm

Its just fun to reminice about some of the fish ive had a chance to catch over the years. Now lets hear about yours.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Crappie - 9" - Alum
Saugeye - 16" - Buckeye
Bluegill - 9" - Private Pond
Perch - 8" St. Marys

Gosh i'm small. All were caught on smaller jigs tipped with waxworms except the Eye. Caught on hook and minnow on slip bobber.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

st marys.. man that brings back memories. The One time I fished it, we saw some locals killing big perch all by their lonesome. So we just had to join them 
it was the best perch icing ive ever had, though ive never been to PI.

That was long before I had a vex or shanty. Just foam floats, and moonglows with waxworms, sitting on a bucket, one 10-12 inch perch one after another. Good times.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

just a few of the bigger walleyes from years past.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

5 LB. Indian Lake Saugeye, buddy got a 6lb 9 oz


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

8lb. 11oz. walleye off PIB monument side. seen bigger that day caught by 2 others. 
10" bluegill - farm pond
11.5" crappie - indain

that's it for my impressive ohio fish. 

Joshy --- perch fishing st. marys, dude, thats what we need to hook up for! never been there in on the ice. only been there once in my whole life. wouldnt even have a clue where to go.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

man ive been there once years ago. I killed the fish that day but its even more flat and featureless than indian. I thought I heard that it had a water quality problem a few years back. Im not sure that there are that many fish in there right now.

Nice eyes rusty hook. I was sure we would get some erie brutes on this thread


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

12 pound EYE off Niagra reef, also caught a 10 pound same day, ended up with a limit and picture is on my avatar. I can see another year coming this year


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> man ive been there once years ago. I killed the fish that day but its even more flat and featureless than indian. I thought I heard that it had a water quality problem a few years back. Im not sure that there are that many fish in there right now.
> 
> Nice eyes rusty hook. I was sure we would get some erie brutes on this thread


I used to fish St. Marys every winter... As the years went by the fishing got worse... I haven't fished the lake since probably 2001-2002. The perch fishing isn't what it used to be.

I would suggest not to go fishing there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have only been out twice ever so my list is very short. I tried it once many years ago and only yielded some smallish gills and perch. I went last year to a farm pond that we fish frequently that has a great panfish population. We caught fish nearly non-stop that day. My biggest was a 13.5" crappie.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/../photopost/data/500/medium/Cnv0033.jpg








We caught several gills in the 10" range as well. It was a blast and I am planning to make that trip again real soon.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

A 10# Northern Pike from Mosquito back in 1975.......thought I had caught the largest walleye of my life until that fish got to the hole........jON sR.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

A number of years ago, we went crappie fishing at a pond in Kent. Lost one pole, so like anyone else I had to see what it was. Took my other pole and put a minnow on it. In no time I had an awesome fight, for ice fishing, and reeled up a 4# channel cat. Not what I was fishing for, but my cabin fever was cured for that year!!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

A 5 lb channel from a farm pond. Biggest fish hooked but not landed, a pike that was over 36 inches long from Wellington upper. Got him to the hole after about 15 minutes, his head was at one side of the shanty and the tail was well past the middle part of the shanty. (Hence the 3 foot guestimation). Lost one about 2 weeks ago that was over 30. I'll get one yet!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Sam......don't forget the gaff....lot easier to pull those pike out with....saves the skin on the hands.....Best of luck on landing a horse....


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Eye- 32" over 13lb Erie: location TOP SECRET
Crappie- twin 15" Skeeter: location off the white crane
gills- Big enough to eat
perch- Big enough for a samich
Sheepshead- 5 lb Erie: just south of south bass


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

mrphish42 said:


> Hey Sam......don't forget the gaff....lot easier to pull those pike out with....saves the skin on the hands.....Best of luck on landing a horse....


I don't need a gaff! The water is cold enough, it'll only bleed for a few seconds! Gaff in hand, but I only had 4 lb test. Line didn't break, but I think I'm not gettin' a decent hookset.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Walleye 25" mosquito - swedish pimple

crappie 14" mosquito - trout fly

bluegill 10" farm pond - pink pinmin

catfish 30" mosquito - minnow

bass 20" farm pond rosey red minnow yesterday!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

rustyhook
Love the shack 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/5093Picture_028.jpg


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

gill 10"
crapE 12"
sucker 15"
perch 14"
trout 26"
eye 27"
lrg bass 15"
smelt 5"
channel cat 22"
pumpkin 8"
bullhead 14"
carp 12"


----------



## icefisherking (Jan 12, 2009)

wow nice fish


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

Large Mouth 22.25" in a farm pond on 6 inch shiner and tipup
Walleye 29" Erie using Swedish Pimple
Catfish 25" on Erie using a bunch of minnows on a tipup
Crappie 14.25" Lake Author in W PA using ice fly
Perch 14.5" Rose Valley PA using ice jig
Bluegill 10" several lakes and ponds
Northern Pike 33" Spencer Lake (early 1980's) on shiner and tipup
Mud Puppy 10" Herford Manor Lake W PA


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

29.5in walleye with 19 in girth 11.2lbs in my hot spot just off rattlesnake island.Caught on #5 fire tiger jiggin rap.showed up out of no where on the vex suspended at 20ft in 31 foot of water,big sow.Reeled up to her did my thing and wham,fish on,get the gaff.


----------

